# FSW 2014 July Applicants: Lets network here



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Those application received by CIC on July 2014, please update any of the update from CIC under this thread.

My application was received on 09 July
NOC - 2173

Good Luck everybody. 

Tun


----------



## Jayant_B (Oct 2, 2014)

My Application received on 30-July . Please share if you got any update i am also falling under same NOC.


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Application received: July 03rd
NOC: 2171

from what I can see from others, it take 3.5 to less than 4 months to process.

Please guys keep this thread updated.

BR,
Mohamad Sibai


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

2281


----------



## jashan (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Application recieved on 15th of July.No communication yet.

Regards
Jashan


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,
my application received on 4th July for Job code:2174[Computer programmers and interactive media developers],any hope for me since cap is filled?


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

Rumor has it that file received on 1st July has been charged.


----------



## msunithagrace (Jul 30, 2014)

tun001757 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Those application received by CIC on July 2014, please update any of the update from CIC under this thread.
> 
> ...


HEllo Friends,

I am applying for 0112 HR category. I have my ielts ready and i get overall 70 points. Can someone guide if i can surely get the visa. The consultant says if i get to the second stage before december 15th i will definitely get my visa. I have trouble beleiving them. Can someone help me here please. Also they say if the cap of 100 applications are reached they would not consider .. Please help!!!


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

Latest update - application received on 02.07.2014 currently that DD is being charged. 

Hopefully your DD will also charged in coming days. 


2174 is capped but that is based on completeness of application. If you guys have sent the complete papers there are chances your DD can get charged. Approx application received by 15 July under 2174 still have a chance.

Till than sit tight and enjoy


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

msunithagrace said:


> HEllo Friends,
> 
> I am applying for 0112 HR category. I have my ielts ready and i get overall 70 points. Can someone guide if i can surely get the visa. The consultant says if i get to the second stage before december 15th i will definitely get my visa. I have trouble beleiving them. Can someone help me here please. Also they say if the cap of 100 applications are reached they would not consider .. Please help!!!



Imp thing nobody can assure that you will definitely get PR. Consultants in India basically fool by charging lot of money.

CIC has given guide to fill the forms. For reference letter you can search the things or take somebody who has already submitted the application.

0112 will accept 1000 applicant and they are not filled much.

Hurry up in your process, rest is on Almighty.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

faslu said:


> Hi everyone,
> my application received on 4th July for Job code:2174[Computer programmers and interactive media developers],any hope for me since cap is filled?


Dude CIC filled the cap on the basis of application completeness. recently 24.06.2014 under 2174 DD got charge.

If there is no news from CIC than you have a good chance. 

Try to follow up with ur bank about DD charged in coming week.


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

CC Was charged today...

All the best for all of us...


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

msibai said:


> CC Was charged today...
> 
> All the best for all of us...


Congratulation sit n relax now !


----------



## jashan (Sep 20, 2013)

congratulations!!!


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

My application received by July-09 and deduted money at Oct-31.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

tun001757 said:


> My application received by July-09 and deduted money at Oct-31.


Congratulations sit n relax now !


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

tun001757 said:


> My application received by July-09 and deduted money at Oct-31.


What is ur job code?


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

faslu said:


> what is ur job code?


2173


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

I got PER this morning (06-Nov-2014)

Job code : 2173
Application received : 09-July-2014
Deduct Money from CC : 31-Oct-2014
PER received : 06-Nov-2014

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## jayson308 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

Application received: 25-July-2014
Application Process: 12-Jan-2015
Request for Medical And PRP: 14-Jan-2015
Medical Done: 19-Jan-2015
PRP Dedected : 22-Jan-2015
Received Medical: 23-Jan-2015

Please share your timeline


----------

